# French press first



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Picked up a French press last night on my way home. I must say I am impressed.

I tried the Brown Bear Breakfast Blend, grinding a little coarser than espresso following a basic recipe from a google search. From my MEAGER experience I would say that this bean is better suited to French press than espresso.

I had two cups from the brew and was surprised to taste the amount of difference between the two pourings. The first was pleasant and mild, the second was similar but with a sweetness that was lacking in the first cup.

Well, hasn't my coffee world just got bigger again! I can't even see the horizon, I assume there is still one there......


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tAClue said:


> Picked up a French press last night on my way home. I must say I am impressed.
> 
> I tried the Brown Bear Breakfast Blend, grinding a little coarser than espresso following a basic recipe from a google search. From my MEAGER experience I would say that this bean is better suited to French press than espresso.
> 
> ...


Next time try leaving it a bit longer & see if you can get that sweetness more evenly across the cups. I usually discard the first 30-50ml as this is often just oil & silt.


----------

